# Emotiva RPA-2 or XPA-2



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Well, it's been over a year and I still have not decided on a new amp (or a new monitor for that matter), may be a matter of analysis paralysis :coocoo:.

Anyway, other than the obvious power difference and analog VU vs. LED's, what is the big difference? Price is the same,..... I have seen several recommendations that basically state XPA for home theater and RPA for music. Not really much of an explanation as to why.

Anyone care to elaborate on the differences? 

Speakers that would be driven;
RBH Sound 1266-SE, 4 ohm and sensitivity 88dB (2.83V @ 1 Meter).


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I am seeing any glaring differences myself. I am not sure why either would be used in an HT unless it is sharing duties as a two channel system. 

The extra power is almost free right now with the sale going on.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Just wondering if there are subtle differences that make the RPA a better amp? If not, why market it as a "reference" amp and then turn around a sell basically the same amp that has more power for the same price? I'm assuming there are some higher quality components inside the RPA.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Shoot them an email and ask... then let us know what they say.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Well,...I was just referred to this post.

XPA-2 is a class A/B amp
RPA-2 is a class H amp

XPA-2 provides 250 w and appears to be more efficient
RPA-2 provides 200 w

XPA-2 Considered better for HT
RPA-2 Considered better for music

XPA-2 Triple Darlington with ON semiconductor output stages
RPA-2 Dual mono-block design

XPA-2 LED VU meters
RPA-2 Analog VU meters


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

nova said:


> Well,...I was just referred to this post.
> 
> XPA-2 is a class A/B amp
> RPA-2 is a class H amp
> ...


HI Mark,

Are you still considering buying or selling? :rolleyesno:
Do you have a more detailed idea of what you're interested in? :dunno:
I think I can help you if 
given a little more details.

Bob

p.s. great picture! :devil:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Mark... I bet if you did A/B testing on those two amps, you would be hard pressed to tell any difference. I suspect both will be excellent.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Hey Bob, considering buying an RPA-2, my Denon does OK with my hungry speakers but every time I have listened to them with a decent separate amp they sound better. Bass is more controlled and the highs are,.... airier? :scratchhead:

Sonnie,... I agree, I don't think I'd hear a difference either. Just curious if one is assembled with better components than the other?


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I would think the XPA-2 is the more robust amp as evidenced by its doubling of wattage at 4 Ohms as opposed to 8 Ohms.

As far as Emotiva in general, I liked the RSP-1 and RPA-1 combo I heard.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

nova said:


> Hey Bob, considering buying an RPA-2, my Denon does OK with my hungry speakers but every time I have listened to them with a decent separate amp they sound better. Bass is more controlled and the highs are,.... airier? :scratchhead:
> 
> Sonnie,... I agree, I don't think I'd hear a difference either. Just curious if one is assembled with better components than the other?


Mark, I feel very good that we are on the right track here about what could be
"the beginning of a beautiful friendship", quote from the film Casablanca.:joke:
You seem to be a mature person, with some reasonable degee of intelligence.:innocent:
So, let's not foul ourselves and get to the point! :neener: 

You should have mentioned the Denon you are using.
I totally agree with you about your speakers, the RBH 1266-se are power hungry.
Very nice speakers, by the way. :T

Have you consider the Yamaha RX-Z7? You can find a great review at Audioholics. :T

As for the choice of Emotiva amps, I really do believe that you can distinguish
between the different models and their well described architecture. Nice of you
to give the reference link. These Emotiva amps are beautiful & powerful.
They will compliment your Denon (which model is it again?) with aplomb. :T

You take great care of yourself my friend. : 

Bob


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

jackfish said:


> I would think the XPA-2 is the more robust amp as evidenced by its doubling of wattage at 4 Ohms as opposed to 8 Ohms.
> 
> As far as Emotiva in general, I liked the RSP-1 and RPA-1 combo I heard.


HI Jack,

I woud think so too.
I live in Canada, I'd love being able to afford these georgous amps at the fabulous prices
that the Americans are generously presented with.
I never had the pleasure to hear any of them, only read the many praises about them.

Take care Jack

Bob


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Ah,... well,... I have a Denon 3805 that I am currently using to power the 1266-SE's.

I dunno that another receiver will be much of an upgrade considering the cost. So to answer your question, no, I have not been considering other receivers :dontknow: Instead I have been looking at amps like Emotiva, Acurus, ATI, Outlaw, ADCOM, Sherbourn, Sherwood and others.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... no doubt your money will be better spent on a out board amp, considering your speakers. IMO the Z7 would be a waste of good money.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Others to consider are the Anthem MCA 20, Vincent SP-331, Wyred 4 Sound ST-500, and Rotel RB-1080. 

I'd also consider used from AudiogoN/VideogoN.

Adcom GFA-5500
Adcom GFA-5800
Adcom GFA-555 II
Adcom GFA-585

Bel Canto S300

Belles 400

B&K Reference 200.2

Bryston 4B-NRB

Classe CA-200

Rotel RB-1080

Sunfire 300

Sunfire Symphonic Reference 

Yamaha M85


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

nova said:


> Ah,... well,... I have a Denon 3805 that I am currently using to power the 1266-SE's.
> 
> I dunno that another receiver will be much of an upgrade considering the cost. So to answer your question, no, I have not been considering other receivers :dontknow: Instead I have been looking at amps like Emotiva, Acurus, ATI, Outlaw, ADCOM, Sherbourn, Sherwood and others.


I also have the 3805.

But seriously Mark, what about the new codecs, like Dolby True HD & DTS-HD Master Audio?
You do have the Samsung 5000 or 2500 for blu-ray player, do you?, with 7.1 analog multichannel
outputs.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Sonnie said:


> Yeah... no doubt your money will be better spent on a out board amp, considering your speakers. IMO the Z7 would be a waste of good money.


For not wasting good money, you'll be wasting your chance for a good receiver!

But I do agree with you; these Emotiva amps are hard to resist, for the quality & for the $ value.

Hey Sonnie, what Mark is doing concerning the new Audio codecs? :dunno:


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Right now, and for the immediate future I have no need of the new surround formats. No Blu-ray, nothing with HDMI,....so,....


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

O.K. then. Good luck in your choice of an Emotiva amp(s).


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Hmm,... well, so much for that. Apparently 2 months after it's introduction the RPA-2 has been discontinued :unbelievable:

It would seem some of the unique parts and pieces of this amp are getting hard to come by and Emotiva's inability to obtain enough parts for another production run has pretty well forced then to design a replacement amp.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi Mark,

You are right, Emotiva will release a new Pre/Processor, and I did not know about the
XPA-2 replacement. I didn't know of any parts hard to get for the XPA-2, I thought
that it was an excellent amp without any problems. This is the first time that I am 
hearing that, from you. Kind of surprising!
Anyway, take care & keep an eye on Emotiva newest releases. They still cannot be
beat for the Value.

_______ Bob


----------

